# Small Cockapoo?



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi guys my 19 week fur baby is only 5.2kg !! Looking on here that seems really small (mother show cocker and dad a miniature poodle). She's quite tall but slim - does this mean she'll be a small dog do you think? I wondered if any of you had cockapoos of a similar weight and how much more did they grow? I love her regardless of whatever size she will be - just curious really!! Ps this weight is after her first good cut lol


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think that's particularly small. Cockerpoos do vary in size and yours isn't fully grown yet. How is she in herself. If she is bright eyed, full of life and curiosity then I wouldn't worry about her weight.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My Molly is tiny at only 5.5kg fully grown and I know much smaller than most. I did not have her as a pup though so no idea of comparison.

I remember being similarly curious about the future size of my other dog who I did have from a pup


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes i suppose I was just curious because the breed ranges so much it's interesting how much they differ - one things the same though - they are all beautiful  x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A totally different breed mix but just looked back for interest and Chance was

7.2kg at 12 weeks
8.4kg at 14 weeks
11.3kg at just over 4 months
16kg at 7 months
16.3kg at 14 months


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you really interesting 5kg from 16 weeks to 7months  ...be interesting to see if mine has a bit of a spurt!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Marnia

Our little Miss Polly is quite small. She was a tiny wee dot - less than 1kg at 10 weeks - but now she just under 10kg fully grown. Everyone comments on how small she is but she's healthy and lively which is what counts.

Toffin
x


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Awhh bless her how sweet!! Wow 10kg is a good size for her then x think jazz was 2.5kg at 8 weeks - but she went through a very poor eating spell for quite a few weeks until we finally realised she was not a kibble dog irregardless of what you mix it with!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro is going to be a year old in 10 days and he only 6.3kgs. Even though he is 15inches at the shoulder. He's on the skinny side and will not put on weight , no matter what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot was 2.2 kg at 10 weeks, 6 kg at six months when she was spayed and now is about 8.5kg and 14 inches to the shoulder. I think she will end up about a kilo heavier when she stops being such a Dotty Dot, she is on the skinny side at the moment, but generally disguises it under a haystack of hair.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks guys xx


----------

